# accommodation in Ashburton



## scadauk2010 (Jun 25, 2013)

I am moving to Ashburton in November for work and looking around for some where to live I have looked on trade me. Us there any other sites I can look at.

Thanks in advance


----------



## tamarisk (Apr 26, 2013)

'NZ real estate' website has a big rentals section - but I don't know if it does rooms, just whole houses, if that's what you need.


----------



## scadauk2010 (Jun 25, 2013)

Hi thanks looking for a house if possible but a room would do for the time being


----------



## Kimbella (Jul 4, 2013)

scadauk2010 said:


> I am moving to Ashburton in November for work and looking around for some where to live I have looked on trade me. Us there any other sites I can look at.
> 
> Thanks in advance


try googling "property rental agencies, ashburton, NZ"

A large number of real estate agencies do double duty as property management companies as well. You will probably get a decent list from a google search. Good luck!


----------



## scadauk2010 (Jun 25, 2013)

Will try that thanks very much


----------

